# St Andrews Mental Hospital. Thorpe St Andrew Norwich.



## Black Shuck

The Norfolk County Asylum as it was in its first Guise was opened in 1811 on the North Side of the River Yare Valley jusy East Of Norwich. A second Annexe was built a few years later on the other side of the Main Gt Yarmouth to Norwich Road. It closed in around 2008 pretty recently for such a size Hospital. I have been wanting to check this Beauty out for a long while and with the Very Good company of Man of 2 worlds and the Fanatical Explorer Boy we ventured into Madness!... First of all a few Exteriors













 The Morgue I believe















































These are the Extremely Scary steps down to the Basement which was almost like a Crypt..


The Main Computor Control Room,











A lovely Bright Blue Generator!





The Highlight of the Visit was this find above the Maintenance Dept, a room full of Ledgers, Patient records and othe Memorabillia, Comics, Books some dating back to 1930!


















































 These are the Isolation Cells



 Now for the Basement, this really did scare me!









 Sorry for the massive amounts of shots but this was an epic explore!


----------



## Daydreamer

What a brilliant explore, loved the pictures, you can never take too many!


----------



## manof2worlds

Holy s**t Shucky, those shots are way cool - ample ownage on your part there 

A damn cool place huh - looking forward to the return visit complete with floor plan 

mo2w


----------



## Lightbuoy

This one looks pretty un-touched. Is there much to see in the way of buildings -well spread-out?
Reckon that those Ledgers would make a good read. Hope that they get saved, regardless of what happens to the Hospital itself.
Great selection of photos. Thanks for posting Shucks!


----------



## erol4130

spot on! good effort u lot! return visit??? count me in if u will have me! i was only looking at this place the other day and came to the conclusion in my mind that it had been converted into housing but i stand corrected, great report and pics shuck, loving the 3rd pic, i never get enough external pics for sum reason lol. i must say i have a soft spot for these old asylums tho. so much history, good and bad but a pleasure to walk around and take it all in. i'll swap ya severalls with st andrews


----------



## erol4130

and i thought the first annexe was officially opened in 1814 but the foundation stone was laid earlier, i.e they cant open a building that isnt built. im probly wrong but i dont mind looking like a tit  i use this website a fair bit and its got some good stuff on there http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/standrews01.htm with thanks to the owners of the site for their time and effort too  helped me out untold amounts of time but im unsure as to how accurate the info is! oh and i hope u were wearing a mask too


----------



## Black Shuck

Daydreamer said:


> What a brilliant explore, loved the pictures, you can never take too many!



There were quite a few there Day Dreamer! I loved this place.


----------



## Black Shuck

manof2worlds said:


> Holy s**t Shucky, those shots are way cool - ample ownage on your part there
> 
> A damn cool place huh - looking forward to the return visit complete with floor plan
> 
> mo2w



It was a very good explore. I had to put all these shots up mate to do the Place Justice.


----------



## Black Shuck

erol4130 said:


> and i thought the first annexe was officially opened in 1814 but the foundation stone was laid earlier, i.e they cant open a building that isnt built. im probly wrong but i dont mind looking like a tit  i use this website a fair bit and its got some good stuff on there http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/standrews01.htm with thanks to the owners of the site for their time and effort too  helped me out untold amounts of time but im unsure as to how accurate the info is! oh and i hope u were wearing a mask too



We were defo Wearing Masks Erol. You would have been overawed by the size of the Place, it was enormous.


----------



## erol4130

Black Shuck said:


> We were defo Wearing Masks Erol. You would have been overawed by the size of the Place, it was enormous.



lol ur yet to see the size of severalls


----------



## Black Shuck

Thats another one on my To Do List!


----------



## erol4130

in all fairness u have beaten me  looks mint


----------



## Black Shuck

It was Mint. A lot of empty Rooms Mind.


----------



## klempner69

Excellant report BS,its refreshing to see a new one but on the other hand its sad that yet another old place has been condemned.Get yourself down to West Park before Sevs as it wont last much longer I doubt.


----------



## erol4130

the worst thing is im going to thorpe park on sunday and im going right passed west park, st ebbas and the remains of the other three


----------



## Black Shuck

West Park is amazing, is it in Kent somewhere?


----------



## mookster

Black Shuck said:


> West Park is amazing, is it in Kent somewhere?



not quite, it's in Epsom, Surrey

that looks like an amazing building, yet another added to my 'to-do' list


----------



## Black Shuck

O.k I stand corrected! Thanks Mookster! It is good this one!


----------



## Sectionate

yay, someone finaly said the actual name of this place, not pretending it was an undiscovered asylum. Good work that man


----------



## wagg20

Well done BS - I take it you didn't encounter the ghost in the basement then?


----------



## manof2worlds

Thought I would add a link to a video we made based on our explore. Hope you like it.

mo2w

[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n73Copj-1VM[/nomedia]


----------



## Black Shuck

wagg20 said:


> Well done BS - I take it you didn't encounter the ghost in the basement then?



You would love this Wagg, loads of wallpaper!


----------



## Black Shuck

klempner69 said:


> Excellant report BS,its refreshing to see a new one but on the other hand its sad that yet another old place has been condemned.Get yourself down to West Park before Sevs as it wont last much longer I doubt.



Thanks Klempner. I really must do Severalls and West Park. I will be kicking myself if I dont.


----------



## CHEWY

Good stuff BS 

it has a bit of a Deva look to it


----------



## Black Shuck

CHEWY said:


> Good stuff BS
> 
> it has a bit of a Deva look to it



Thanks Chewy, it reminded me of Deva, a lot!


----------



## Runner

Nice one Shucks!

It's good to see pics of a new place, looks like you lot had a mega day there!


----------



## Black Shuck

A Early Morning Runner! Up at 5am on a Sunday Morning! Nowt like it!


----------



## wagg20

5 A.M I'm still fast:SLEEP: that time o' the mornin.


----------



## Black Shuck

You would have to stay up all night! wagg!


----------



## Runner

> A Early Morning Runner! Up at 5am on a Sunday Morning! Nowt like it!



Tell me about it! 
I was already heading North by 5. Nowt like watching the sun come up as you do a bit of exploring


----------



## Ralphie

neonjelly said:


> was it easy to get into the building?
> I've been looking for this kind of place for ages


At the beginning I would like to welcome as was already the entrance? And, as is generally the area around? lot of people that revolves? protection, etc. .. ..? I visited a lot of the abandoned hospital in my country and I would like exlpore that one as well. Sorry for my language but English is my second language


----------



## Black Shuck

Runner said:


> Tell me about it!
> I was already heading North by 5. Nowt like watching the sun come up as you do a bit of exploring



Yes its the best part of the Day Runner. No Idiots about.


----------



## Black Shuck

Ralphie said:


> At the beginning I would like to welcome as was already the entrance? And, as is generally the area around? lot of people that revolves? protection, etc. .. ..? I visited a lot of the abandoned hospital in my country and I would like exlpore that one as well. Sorry for my language but English is my second language



Welcome to Derelict Places Ralphie. Where are you from?


----------



## lost

Nice Work Black Shuck. It's Good to see a new Asylum.


----------



## Black Shuck

lost said:


> Nice Work Black Shuck. It's Good to see a new Asylum.



Thank you Lost, but thanks also go to my exploring Bud on this one Man of two worlds!


----------



## manof2worlds

too kind Shucky, but you're the dude with the excellent pics


----------



## Black Shuck

manof2worlds said:


> too kind Shucky, but you're the dude with the excellent pics



What sort of batteries have you got in your Casio MO2W? I have some really strong Rechargeables, they cost me 10 quid for 4 AA s but they work a treat! They even powered Waggs massive Flash at Little Plumstead Lodge House. His Flash was that big, it was bigger than Him! Ha!


----------



## Ralphie

Black Shuck said:


> Welcome to Derelict Places Ralphie. Where are you from?


hello Black Shuck, actually I'm from Poland but I live in London


----------



## Black Shuck

welcome once again.


----------



## Ralphie

I can't find this place on the map, is it Thorpe St Andrew, Norfolk ??


----------



## Black Shuck

Yes it is indeed Ralphie.


----------



## Ralphie

Black Shuck said:


> Yes it is indeed Ralphie.



fantastic thanks mate, probably explore him in next weekend


----------



## manof2worlds

Ralphie said:


> fantastic thanks mate, probably explore him in next weekend



Be aware of security.

mo2w


----------



## Anthillmob74

looking good. my inlaws live in norwich, must get me backside up there with the kids some time for a bit and leave the kids with said inlaws. [that sounds awful]

have no one done 'bethel'??? means nowt to me, bethel street norwich, old hospital there. probably now houses. my SIL once lived in one of the converted flats when the conversion was going on as the bloke she was living with at the time was the guy doing the rebuild. she hated the atmosphere there.


----------



## Ralphie

manof2worlds said:


> Be aware of security.
> 
> mo2w


ok thank You 
about security I remember when we visited the first time in Polish Abandoned Chemical Factory Complex in Warsaw , caught us 1 of the guards and he said: If you don't wanna call me on police you have to give me money for a bottle of vodka and then told us in some detail the history about this place. Nice to remember that one day


----------



## Black Shuck

Nothing like Blagging a Security Guard e.h?


----------



## krela

Thread tidied.


----------



## Black Shuck

Thanks for that Krela.


----------



## manof2worlds

Thank you Krela


----------



## Black Shuck

Hello M02W my friend, how are you?


----------



## manof2worlds

Greetz Shucky,

Doing good here ty 

Hope all is well in good ole Yarco


----------



## Black Shuck

Not sooo Bad. Looking foward to the Iron Duke, possibly.


----------



## manof2worlds

Will let you know


----------



## Black Shuck

O.k. College?


----------



## manof2worlds

Oh go on then - lol


----------



## Black Shuck

Recce needed first!


----------



## mexico75

couldn't you two have this conversation via PM, Krela cleared the crap out of this thread once allready.


----------



## klempner69

Lets keep comments constructive and leave chit-chat to the "Live Chat" function ok.


----------



## Black Shuck

No Worries sorry Klemp.


----------



## manof2worlds

Ooops, sorry guys, wrong website. :jimlad:


----------



## Black Shuck

The place to me looked like it was built in an Italiante style. Much like Norwich City Railway Station. Same North Walsham builder, Cornish and Gaymer.


----------



## Pete

erol4130 said:


> and i thought the first annexe was officially opened in 1814 but the foundation stone was laid earlier, i.e they cant open a building that isnt built. im probly wrong but i dont mind looking like a tit  i use this website a fair bit and its got some good stuff on there http://www.countyasylums.com/mentalasylums/standrews01.htm with thanks to the owners of the site for their time and effort too  helped me out untold amounts of time but im unsure as to how accurate the info is! oh and i hope u were wearing a mask too



Actually County Asylums is my site. As stated on the website, the Norfolk county asylum originally opened in 1814, being the third County Asylum constructed, after Nottingham and Bedford asylums. I'm not sure what you mean about opening before it was built? Obviously that isn't possible. The original building is the one on the south side of Yarmouth Road now converted to housing and was much extended before the construction of the annexe which is the building pictured. The annexe was originally built as a chronic block and comprised only of the central section and narrow wings either side, this section having been constructed in the 1860's and designed by Cornish and Gaymer. Further extensions to the annexe enabled conversion to become the male asylum, the older building becoming female only, the extensions being of an echelon arrangement. The wards were named A-G right up until closure in 1998. After this time the original buildings were sold and the annexe became St.Andrew's House which was utilised for health trust offices and for document storage. 

I do aim to make information on my site as accurate as possible, but on occassions certain sources prove unreliable or more detailed information is discovered. Due to other commitments i've been unable to update the site for a number of years now although my intention is still to develop it further.

Pete


----------



## Black Shuck

Thanks for the History there Pete. Thats spot on.


----------



## bayzer

Some beautiful pictures taken you certainly explored the place well..the basement looks kinda spooky and very erey lol
Excellent pictures)


----------



## Black Shuck

Thanks Bayzer, it was very Spooky down there, but well worth it.


----------



## sexyjade

is this place still about to go and visit next week.


----------



## mexico75

Jesus christ contribute something to the site or do one, how about going and checking it out for your self, every post you've put up has been asking for handouts, sorry but calling yourself Sexyjade isn't going to work on here, your probably a forty year old trucker called Dave.


----------



## Black Shuck

sexyjade said:


> is this place still about to go and visit next week.



I agree with Mexico on this one Jade. This is not the place to ask for help. If you cant be bothered to go and find out or do the Research you shouldnt be doing Urbex.


----------



## Skin ubx

mexico75 said:


> Jesus christ contribute something to the site or do one, how about going and checking it out for your self, every post you've put up has been asking for handouts, sorry but calling yourself Sexyjade isn't going to work on here, your probably a forty year old trucker called Dave.



Your so smooth Mex lol


----------



## manof2worlds

Sexyjade: I don't know if you're the same person who's been contacting me about access to this place, but as with previous answers, this location isn't a place for raves and the like, nor is it a playground for bored teenagers. As others state on this thread, find things out for yourself, everyone of us here has done that in one or another, it's a part of the fun. Maybe when you have something to share, you might get something back, but not promising that.

Sorry to sound such an arse, but we have lost a number of good locations through reckless, thoughtless and selfish individuals who ruin the game for the rest of us.


----------



## gavnorfolk

wow awesome looking place.im going to have to try and get over there before the smackheads move in


----------



## Black Shuck

gavnorfolk said:


> wow awesome looking place.im going to have to try and get over there before the smackheads move in



It was really something else mate. One o the best explores I have ever been on. With my exploring mate Mano2 worlds.


----------



## shadowman

real good photos, good to see theres something worth looking at in Norfolk.
I had a look roud about 2 years ago, the windows had not been boarded then, and there was this modern bit round the back, still used,and newly built.Is this still there.Lookd like a modern cage, for Norfolks most wanted NFNs, or in-breds,(Normal For Norfolk) as the nurses say.


----------



## Black Shuck

Theres laods to see in Norfolk Shadowman, but you have to look properly.


----------



## Black Shuck

I dont think the new bit was there when we visited , everything was locked down.


----------

